# Home office reference number, where to find it?



## mexican77 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello.
Im applying for the residence card and I've been asked in the application for my "Home Office reference number" I don't know whats that or where to find it, please help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's something like the first letter of your surname followed by 6 or 7-digit number. You are only likely to have one if you have made an application to switch your leave or for ILR etc, not if you have only ever applied from abroad.


----------



## mexican77 (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you for your answer Joppa, I really appreciate your help.


----------

